

Docker name generator: who's who - julien421
https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/blob/master/pkg/namesgenerator/names-generator.go

======
crosbymichael
Emmett Brown invented time travel.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emmett_Brown](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emmett_Brown)
(thanks Brian Goff)

